# Prescription for Nutritional Healing



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2014)

Traveler submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Nutritional Healing - Let thy food be thy medicine and thy medicine be thy food.



> A great book for learning how to correct a plethora of health problems!



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## schmutz (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, looks like an interesting read


----------

